# Story of Ben (Majora's Mask)



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

_ALL OF THIS IS TRUE TO REAL LIFE EXPERIENCES. THE VIDEOS MAY BE DISTURBING FOR VIEWERS DUE TO ITS SUPERSTITIOUS AND HAUNTING GLITCHES ABOUT THE DAILY LIFE OF BEN (THE OLD MAN'S GRANDSON) INSIDE THE MAJORA'S MASK CARTRIDGE IN VERY DISCREET AND THREATENING WAYS. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED._
_
ALL THESE EXPERIENCES HAVE BEEN SHARED ON THIS WEBSITE:
_
Creepy + Pasta: Majora
_________________________________________________________________

Based on Jadusable's experience, this haunting story will compel goosebumps upon the surface of your skin. Jadusable received a game of Majora's Mask from an old man that once had a grandson named Ben that played the game before. Sadly, his grandson has drowned so the old man erased all the files from the cartridge and decided to lend Ben's former cartridge of Majora's Mask to Jadusable. The old man was never seen again. Jadusable plays the game. The nightmare begins.

_"If I hadn't revealed myself and stayed hidden, only doing little things to play with you. Close out your windows, turn off your computer, move your mouse by itself. Little things. Make you wonder if I am there but you never know. Give you little hints that I am."_ *-BEN*

*Youtube Majora's Mask footage:*

Part 1:

YouTube - day four.wmv

Part 2:

YouTube - BEN.wmv

Part 3:

YouTube - DROWNED.wmv

Part 4:

YouTube - jadusable.wmv

---

*Blogspot:*

Creepy + Pasta: Majora


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

This was interesting to read. I've read it before though.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember reading this on a certain website... but yeah it's fun to make up stuff for a while, but letting it drag on and on is annoying.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

how long did this go on for?

i'll admit it was pretty clever to hack the game and make video's of this stuff though


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahhh, good old majoras mask... Played this a while ago, but I can't remember how to do it now!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooudestomp said:


> Ahhh, good old majoras mask... Played this a while ago, but I can't remember how to do it now!


All the more fun when you try to beat it again! If only my N64 still worked...


----------

